# How sad am I?



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I have just finished washing the TT at 10:20pm ready for Rockingham .

I would have started earlier but I've been out all day until 8:00pm and then had to eat a takeaway that the wife had ordered.

Looks like its not getting a wax unless its dry tomorrow at 6:30am. The wife and the neighbours now think i'm mental (and I know I am!!)


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> I have just finished washing the TT at 10:20pm ready for Rockingham .
> 
> I would have started earlier but I've been out all day until 8:00pm and then had to eat a takeaway that the wife had ordered.
> 
> Looks like its not getting a wax unless its dry tomorrow at 6:30am. The wife and the neighbours now think i'm mental (and I know I am!!)


not quite as sad as me mate.

washed mine earlier... it rained whilst i was at the girlfriends so parked it up in the garage and microfibred it down again. got in about 10mins ago :roll:

o yeh, fitted some new dustcaps aswell lol

see you in about 9 hours :lol:


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

haha! Thats exactly what i did! Detailing between showers. Neighbours now 100% sure ive lost it!

9am till 4.30 i was on mine!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Nothing wrong with keeping your car minted......... :wink:

Wish i was going... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Bobski


----------

